# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Mirror mirror

## Fiori

I broke a thousand mirrors
The pretty 
The restless
The innocent 
The brainless
The worrier
Surviver
.....
With blood one thousand covered.
One woman
These eyes
A pulse
In a fishy mind.

----------

